# Deburring tool



## azamiryou (Feb 14, 2013)

All along, I've been using an x-acto knife to clean up the inside corners of the ends of tubes. It's quick and easy, and I have plenty of them on my workbench. I kind of smirked at the "deburring tools" in the catalogs - they make sense for tough materials like steel, but a knife works just fine on brass.

Well, I was placing an order at LMS and the deburring tool was cheap, so on a lark I went ahead and got one.

Deburring tool - LittleMachineShop.com

What a difference! It works way better than a knife. It's hard to explain, since a knife does the job so well, but the deburring tool is actually quicker and more predictable.

It's probably not worth spending a lot on or paying for shipping, but if you have a chance to get one for 2 or 3 bucks piggy-backed on an order you're paying shipping for anyway (or buying locally), I think it's well worth that much.


----------



## plantman (Feb 14, 2013)

Mat; It's amazing how much easier it is to do a job when you have the tool that is made to do that job. I , myself, use a tapered reamer to clean my tubes and put a small bevel on the inside edge to make for easier assembly. Jim S


----------



## fitzman163 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have used one for years they work very well. I think you can get them at HD or Lowes.


----------



## Kretzky (Feb 14, 2013)

Always used one. imo they're superior to countersinks, oversize drill bits etc. There are a number out there cheap throw away types, & more expensive handles with 'replacable blades'.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Feb 15, 2013)

I did just as you did, and just added it on to an order from Penturners Products, some time ago. Between that, and sheet wax, blank prep is sooooo much easier.


----------



## BradG (Feb 15, 2013)

I highly recommend them. Ive used these since i left college and the fact that the blade spins it makes it very easy to go around the burr of a tube in one fluid motion.

I also use it to remove burrs from holes while the workpiece is still on the lathe spinning at a *low RPM*

one word of caution though,,,, they are very good at slicing your hand if you lose your concentration and the blade pops out the hole. though this is less of an issue with softer materials as you are applying little pressure.


----------



## John Den (Feb 15, 2013)

You've all made my mind up.
I've got one on order from Amazon and look forward to trying it out.
I'm sure it won't give me more cuts than I get already, Brad, but I'm a quick Healer - I have to be!!!!
Regards and thanks for all your positive comments on this little tool,
John


----------



## John Den (Feb 22, 2013)

Well - I received my Sealey deburring tool this morning and have spent happy times drilling a myriad of holes and then deburring them!
All that everyone has said has proved to be absolutely true! It deburrs perfectly holes and flat plates in metal and, if used delicately, Acrylics.
I am very pleased with the design and manufacture of this Sealey one which cost me £12 off Amazon uk. It has a swiveling tool insert that is knife edged and also has a spare blade in the handle.
Many thanks to all of you that supported this thread with you approval comments which tempted an old fool to try a newfangled gadget!
Regards,
John


----------



## RMayoIII (Feb 22, 2013)

i guess i overspent.... I got the deburring tool from arizona silloette (sp?) for around $15 a while back and it's awesome. I use it more on rifle shells but it works great on everything so far


----------



## switch62 (Feb 24, 2013)

I ordered 3 of those little deburring tools when I ordered some larger items from the Little Machine Shop.  (gotta make the best of shipping costs to Australia ) One near the lathe, one in the office, and one spare.  So cheap and should last years on brass tubes. Easier to use than the larger deburring tool.

(I've had a larger deburring tool for years but the blades have become blunt.  I should get some replacement blades, but have never got round to it.)

TonyO


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a forster chamfer tool that I had for my reloading that I use to debur my tubes. I use it in every pen that I make. It is easy and very fast.


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had one since working in a machine shop in the mid 80's. I started out with a plastic handled one and now also have an aluminum handed one I use most of the time.

I notice they are a bit pricey nowadays but so is most everything else it seems.

Aluminum Handle Adj Holder W/ B10-B20 Blade Deburr Set B | Fastenal


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 24, 2013)

I have seen them as cheap as 2.00 and then when I first started looking the counter man told me of one that will last forever........price? $44.00

I found them at Home Depot for $7.00 They do the work and have replacement blades in the handle. For what I am doing.....these work just fine.


----------



## BradG (Feb 24, 2013)

John Den said:


> Well - I received my Sealey deburring tool this morning and have spent happy times drilling a myriad of holes and then deburring them!
> All that everyone has said has proved to be absolutely true! It deburrs perfectly holes and flat plates in metal and, if used delicately, Acrylics.
> I am very pleased with the design and manufacture of this Sealey one which cost me £12 off Amazon uk. It has a swiveling tool insert that is knife edged and also has a spare blade in the handle.
> Many thanks to all of you that supported this thread with you approval comments which tempted an old fool to try a newfangled gadget!
> ...


 
Glad to hear you've got a new toy in the bag. we like useful tools what don't cost the earth! one of our products which is made from ABS plastic we use these to chamfer the cable point and needles to say it takes a very light touch


----------

